

A Quest to Read a Book a Day for 365 Days  - yarapavan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/12/nyregion/12towns.html

======
ComputerGuru
I did it for maybe two weeks during a summer back when I was 14... Very
gratifying experience, it's sort of like going to the theatre every night,
except it doesn't get boring.

Now I'm lucky if I read a book a week, sometimes even a month, with the amount
of work I have all these years later. But I still remember that stretch where
Wheaton Public Library was my best friend and a little smile comes to my face.

Of course, ask me if I can remember the plot of any of those books, even in
the most general of terms, and I'll be instantly stumped. Even re-reading
them, sometimes I'm not sure if I _ever_ read that book before. Apparently,
the brain's simply overloaded with info and just commits everything to
temporary short term memory, being unable to store it all for future
reference.

------
zandorg
Me and a friend once vowed to write 'festive' articles for an online magazine
we wrote. In the '25 days of christmas', we'd each write an article every
other day. It was pretty intense - though we managed it - and we swore never
to attempt it again.

As for reading, when I was 14 I could read 3 books a week (I used to read
while I was walking to school, literally!), now I can manage 1 a week at best.

------
yesimahuman
I've always been amazed at people who can read books very quickly. By
comparison, I'm a slow reader, and I find myself reading paragraphs over and
over since I rush it a bit.

------
billybob
Yeah, I could do a lot of fun things if I didn't have to work.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I could read a lot of books if I didn't care about retaining any of the
knowledge.

------
nirmal
Her website: <http://www.readallday.org/>

------
smiler
Incredibly, she _hasn't_ monetised her site and hasn't put amazon affiliate
links for every book on there

~~~
louislouis
She's probably reading up on it.

------
tetha
You have to take this with a grain of salt: Those are fiction books. I
suspected something like this when I read the title, and remembered a
professor showing us 3 books and saing 'In each of these books, I was stuck on
a chapter for around a week'.

------
newsdog
Dude, you're gonna hurt yourself. I say this as a lord high master of the
reading arts crafts and sciences. Don't do it.

~~~
buckler
Dude, asking out of curiosity, could you elaborate on your experience?

Did your health literally get worse? Did you miss out on a lot
occasions/opportunities during the time you read heavily? Was it too much of
an information overload than one could handle?

Personally, I'm mainly curious about how another individual's brain reacts
when dealing with intake of such huge quantity of data.

~~~
ovi256
I think his health is ok. I'm worried about your sense of humour though.

